# Oakley A-Frame Goggle Dual Lense Ruined... Need help.



## Frostburn (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, I am pretty new here so if I have this in the wrong spot please let me know.

Anywho, I would like some help with my goggles. Here's the situation: I just bought a pair of Oakley A-Frames off craigslist for $25 (is that a good deal anyway)? The thing is the inside lense is "smudged" because the previous owner had tried to clean the inside with water. 

Now I know the solution for this is to buy a new lense. Which I will end up doing eventually but in the mean time I want to fix this somewhat. 

So does anyone know any cleaner or anything that will remove this smudge/scuff? I don't care about the anti-fog layer being removed right now I just want to get the to be able to see out of. 

If not, wold I be able to remove this inside lense from the foam seal, and just use the single out lense? I know it will probably fog but would they still be useable?

And lastly does anyone know where they sell Oakley lense for cheap? So far 40 dollars is the cheapest I am seeing.

Thanks!


----------



## Frostburn (Dec 19, 2009)

Well just an update. 

I tried to buff them. What I did was take my dremel with a polishing tip, and some Mothers Mag aluminum polish and rubbed it on the lense. I buffed them and surprisingly it worked pretty well. They are very smooth and shining with out the "smudge fog". So just for those of you in the same situation, theres a tip.

But now my question is, I almost absolutely know these arent anti fog any more so has anyone tried do-it-yourself methods for anti-fogging goggles? Ive heard rubbing bar soap, shaving cream and things like that are methods but has anyone been successful with these?

If so I may not need a new lense.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Maybe try that stuff to get scratches out of cds or cell phone displays if it isn't all the way smooth. You have to look at a light source like headlights on a street at night to see left over smudging,

Also, if the auction didn't say that they where fawked up, cancel you paypal payment. Write a bad review and report him yadda yadda. Get your money back but keep the googles.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

$25 for used a-frames is a good deal.
$25 for used O-frames is a bad deal.

Were I you, I would not wait until I was on the hill, in the cold to find out whether I did a good job cleaning the lens. Get a new/back-up lens that you can switch to in case the ones you have aren't as clean as they look once you're out riding.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> $25 for used a-frames is a good deal.
> $25 for used O-frames is a bad deal.
> 
> Were I you, I would not wait until I was on the hill, in the cold to find out whether I did a good job cleaning the lens. Get a new/back-up lens that you can switch to in case the ones you have aren't as clean as they look once you're out riding.


+1

You might be able to see through it now, but on the mountain that might change in a matter of minutes. Fogging is just as bad as smudges if not worse.

I'd just get a cheap pair of goggles if you are going to shell out $40 for lenses:

http://www.snowboards.net/adult-gog...20%Goggles>99&utm_campaign=www.snowboards.net

At that price range, most will be flat lenses, but you don't strike me as a person that is concerned with spherical vs flat.


----------

